# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Ил-76

## gigzon

Предлагаю размещать здесь фото и видео этого замаечательного транспортника!  :Smile: 

Ил-76 - взлет и посадка на грунт

----------


## Диман

Живу рядом с аэродромом.Фоток дофига (тока транспортники :Frown: )Илы-76 Аны-12,26

----------


## OKA

Ил-76МД-90А "Виктор Ливанов" RF-78653

----------


## Fencer

> Живу рядом с аэродромом.Фоток дофига (тока транспортники)Илы-76 Аны-12,26


А фотографий на ветке нет...

----------


## KURYER

> А фотографий на ветке нет...


Подготовка экипажей самолетов Ил-76МД Военно-транспортной авиации ВКС России к Параду Победы - ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## алтын

фотоотчет за вчера
Фотоотчет за 25.04.16 |

----------


## Djoker

Ил-78М-90А


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## KURYER

Фоторепортаж с 123 Авиаремонтного завода. 
ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## алтын

> Фоторепортаж с 123 Авиаремонтного завода. 
> ИСТОЧНИК


а чего ПЕРВОисточник не указан?
123 Авиаремонтный завод: fotografersha

----------


## GThomson

> а чего ПЕРВОисточник не указан?
> 123 Авиаремонтный завод: fotografersha


съёмка минимум, как прошлого года. 78691 до весны уже к заказчику ушёл.

----------


## Avia M

Времена ушедшие...

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Avia M

"Плёночная история"...

----------


## OKA

Много фото и роликов работы Ил-76 МЧС в Чили :



Посланный Путиным "EL Lushin": dambiev

----------


## Djoker

Ил-76МД-90А в Жуковском


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Djoker

ОАК :: Ил-76МД-90А подтвердил свои прочностные характеристики

----------


## OKA

"..над Тверью начали подготовку к параду Ил-76МД.."

  




"Подготовка к Параду Победы. Посадка Ил-76. RF-78805. Мигалово."

Парад Победы -2017

----------


## OKA

"В Мурманск прибыл военно-транспортный самолёт ИЛ-76 МД. На своём борту он доставил специальный груз для строительства ледового аэродрома в Арктике и группу полярников, которые на этой неделе должны отправиться в экспедицию «Барнео 2017»."




http://арктик-тв.рф/tv-novosti/2017/...letu-v-arktiku


Юрий Какуркин (c)

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация



Прибытие Владимира Путина в Мурманск отложено на неопределенное время | Информационное агентство «СеверПост.ru»

https://www.facebook.com/BarneoRu/?ref=page_internal

Из прошлого :

Полёт на макушку Земли

----------


## OKA

"23 марта, впервые в этом году, над Тверью прошла тройка бортов! Из года в год Тверь принимает активное участие в подготовке 3 Ил-76МД к участию в Параде Победы над Красной Площадью 9 мая. Этот год не стал исключением, ниже приведены фотографии прохода тройки Ил-76МД (RF-78797, RF-78805, RA-78809)"

 

Все фото здесь :

Репетиция Парада в полном разгаре. Ил-76МД после КВР. |

----------


## OKA

"Первый рейс на «Барнео 2017» выполнен

МУРМАНСКАЯ ОБЛАСТЬ. Сегодня (24 марта), пилоты военно-транспортной авиации на самолете ИЛ 76 МД доставили первую партию участников арктической экспедиции «Барнео 2017». На дрейфующую льдину десантировали 8 человек, а также провизию, топливо и груз, необходимый для строительства ледовой взлетно-посадочной полосы. Которая после готовности должна принять последующие самолёты с основным грузом. И лишь после полноценного обустройства, лагерь станет научным центром по изучению Арктики начнет принимать туристов.

  

Полет до края Земли в одну сторону длился 4 часа, ровно столько же занял путь домой. На борту присутствовал фотокорреспондент «Мурманского вестника» Лев Федосеев. Более подробно о «Барнео 2017» читайте в ближайших выпусках газеты и, конечно же, на сайте нашего издания."

Мурманский вестник Первый рейс на «Барнео 2017» выполнен


С видео :


"...Ранним утром военно-транспортный самолет ИЛ-76 вылетел с мурмашинского аэродрома и взял курс к макушке Земли. Сегодня экипаж совершает первый рейс в этом сезоне. В самолете - коробки с грузом: личные вещи, еда, запас топлива. Все, что понадобится, чтобы начать обустраивать базу. Это уже 16-ая по счету арктическая экспедиция.

Парашютисты-полярники из разных городов России построят в Арктике аэродром на дрейфующей льдине и лагерь «Барнео». На месяц эта ледовая база станет научным центром по изучению Арктики, а также сможет принимать туристов - любителей экстремального отдыха."

Источник: Курс – на «Барнео». Сегодня первые в сезоне полярники десантировались на дрейфующую льдину в Арктике | Лента новостей | Телекомпания ТВ-21. Все новости Мурманска и Мурманской области

----------


## Nasok

Долгожитель. Иваново.

----------


## OKA

"Ил 82 / Ил 76СК / Ил 76ВКП / RA-76450 
Посадка
Вячеслав Лукин




Воздушный командный пункт / воздушный пункт управления Генерального Штаба ВС РФ. Самолет предназначен для управления вооруженными силами в ходе конфликта с применением ядерного оружия. Аналог - Ил-80 / Ил-86ВКП. Разработан в КБ им.С.В.Ильюшина в 1980-е годы на базе транспортных самолетов Ил-76МД. Всего построено два самолета, которые изначально, как Ил-76МД, имели регистрационные №№ СССР-76450 и СССР-76451.
Первый полет самолет СССР-76450 совершил 27 апреля 1987 г. С 1993 г. регистрационные номера RA с теми же цифрами. Входят в штатный состав 3-й Авиационной эскадрильи 8-й Авиационной дивизии особого назначения в/ч 22737 (аэродром Чкаловский, ГЛИЦ, Подмосковье). Ил-76ВКП - обозначение самолета в КБ до принятия на вооружение. Ил-76СК - специальный командный."

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-j...askt2DA/videos

----------


## CRC

МФД /MFD/, МКДУ/MCDU / и радар /radar control panel/- это советское производство или нет?

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация




> ОАО "Летно-исследовательский институт имени М.М. Громова" (Жуковский) обнародовало извещение и закупочную документацию оотносительно приятого решения от 9 февраля 2016 года об условиях закупки у ОАО "Ил" как у единственного поставщика выполнения работ по переоборудованию самолета Ил-76МД № 5209 в самолет-носитель гиперзвуковой летающей лаборатории в рамках ФЦП 1 по объекту «Модернизация самолетного командно-измерительного пункта ОАО «ЛИИ им. М.М Громова».
> 
> Работы по переоборудованию должны производиться в Жуковском. Начальная (максимальная) цена договора - 198,05 млн рублей (с НДС).


Переоборудование Ил-76МД ЛЛ в самолет-носитель гиперзвуковой летающей лаборатории - bmpd

----------


## OKA

Про подготовку и отмену воздушной части парада небольшие детали :

"День Победы. 9 Мая. Неудача с погодой.



...После непродолжительного полета Ил-76 (RF-86901) сел на аэродром чтобы передать данные метеорологам.



И в 9:00 все борта были готовы вылететь на Москву, но Руководитель Полетов передал что пролет отменили и все 3 + 1 резервный Ил-76МД загнали обратно на стоянки ..

Фото: Никита Беляков."

Пост с фото :

День Победы. 9 Мая. Неудача с погодой. |

----------


## Nasok

Кубинка

----------


## Nasok

УТП в ЛИИ им. Громова. 2014.

----------


## Fencer

Снято 01.09.2017 года.

----------


## Fencer

> Снято 01.09.2017 года.


Еще в этот день...

----------


## OKA

http://Ил-76МД RA-78847 УТП / IL-76M...raining Flight

----------


## Fencer

> Еще в этот день...


Снято 08.09.2017 года.

----------


## OKA

По наводке от BMPD :

"Начало летных испытаний двигателя ТВ7-117СТ"

----------


## OKA

Ещё :




И :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSiavOMJEB0

----------


## Nasok



----------


## OKA

"..На фото Ил-76ТД бортовые номера:

D2-FEW - зав. номер 00734475239, сер. номер 56-10, бывший украинский UR-76721;
D2-MBJ - зав. номер 1023409280, сер. номер 82-10, бывший росcийский RA-76354;
D2-FCO - зав. номер 0043454615, сер. номер 41-04, бывший кубинский CU-T1258."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1140168.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## Сергей72

Посадка Ил-76ТД на носовую стойку шасси.



https://russianplanes.net/id221241

----------


## OKA



----------


## Nasok



----------


## OKA

"В Твери идет полным ходом подготовка к Барнео - 2018 "

 

Все фото :

Барнео - 2018

Барнео 2012-2018 - Страница 13

----------


## OKA

"Тверской Ил-76 б/н 78838 возвращается сию домой с длительной командировки в Мурманске:

78838 10:07 мск взлетел с Мурманска, следует в Тверь. Топлива при взлёте - 59 тонн.

11:08 мск 78838 1 час полёта: остаток топлива - 48 тонн, на борту порядок.

С Мурманска до Твери около 2 часов 15 минут полётного времени для Ил-76-го.

Прибытие Ил-76 78838 в Тверь ~ 12:20-12:30 мск."

Барнео 2012-2018 - Страница 14


   

Барнео 2012-2018 - Страница 15

Ролик про этот борт :

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

> Прошлый год))


"Российские десантники взяли «серебро» в соревнованиях на лучшую разведывательную группу специального назначения сил специальных операций вооруженных сил Республики Беларусь (Белоруссия))

Воздушно-десантные войска России на данных состязаниях был представлен штатным взводом одного из подразделений отдельной бригады специального назначения ВДВ. Общее количество участников соревнований составили около 100 человек.

В соревнованиях принимали участие 10 команд, 9 из них выставлены от сил специальных операций Вооруженных сил Республики Беларусь. Впервые в таком мероприятии принимали участие представители миротворческой роты Витебской отдельной гвардейской воздушно-десантной бригады. Соревнование на лучшую разведывательную группу проводились в целях совершенствования уровня полевой выучки разведчиков, степени их готовности к выполнению разведывательных и специальных задач в сложных условиях, повышения их способности переносить большие физические и психологические нагрузки.

Соревнование проходили в семь этапов, в ходе которых военнослужащие продемонстрировали свои теоретические знания и практические навыки по дисциплинам боевой подготовки. "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2183655@egNews

----------


## OKA

С 1:26 




http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/top...tml#msg1384384

----------


## OKA

https://vk.com/wall-133441491_171247

----------


## AMCXXL

https://shuravi85.livejournal.com/9249.html

Учения ВТА и ВДВ прошли на высоте! 
   12 июля 2018 г. аэропорт «Ульяновск-Восточный» стал одним из центров вылета самолетов ВТА на полигон в Рязанской области, в рамках проведения крупнейших совместных учений ВТА и ВДВ, по десантированию техники и личного состава. Особенностью этих учений стало задействование 2500 военнослужащих, 500 единиц техники и из них около 50 самолетов ВТА, о которых и пойдет речь ниже.

За несколько дней, до дня "Х" на аэродром "Ульяновск-Восточный" перебазировалось 10 самолетов ВТА Ил-76МД
RF-76643
RF-76650
RF-76740
RF-76743
RF-76771 (Красная звезда в хвосте)
RF-78757
RF-78768
RF-78777
RF-78789
RF-78833




Самолеты 235 ВТАП на своей стоянке.
Позже они тоже вылетят на полигон:
RF-76553
RF-78805
RF-78815



http://aviapressphoto.com/2317/

----------


## OKA

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...itary-airbase/

----------


## Fencer

Во время Восточного экономического форума во Владивостоке в сентябре 2018 года.

----------


## Fencer

Выложу здесь....
Ил-78М б/н 80 красный RF-94283 (снято 23.06.2015 года)

----------


## OKA

" Согласно неофициальной информации, подвержденной распространенной видеозаписью и сообщением агентства ТАСС, 22 декабря 2018 года в Ульяновске совершил первый полет новый военно-транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-90А, построенный на АО «Авиастар-СП»  (входит в состав АО "Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация") - самолет с серийным номером 0110. Это третий самолет, построенный по контракту с Министерством обороны России от октября 2012 года на производство 39 единиц Ил-76МД-90А, и второй, поднятый в воздух в 2018 году.

Видео:




Ранее 7 ноября 2018 года в Ульяновске были начаты летные испытания первого завершенного постройкой в 2018 году самолета Ил-76МД-90А с серийным номером 0109.

Таким образом, поднятый 22 декабря 2018 года самолет с серийным номером 0110 является седьмым построенным Ил-76МД-90А (с учетом прототипа 0101) - причем борты с серийными номерами 0103, 0104, 0105 (установочной партии) и 0108 (первый серийный по контракту 2012 года) были подняты в воздух в Ульяновске еще в 2014-2015 годах.

Кроме того, к настоящему времени в Ульяновске построен один опытный самолет-заправщик Ил-78М-90А (серийный номер 0201). "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3469791.html

----------


## AMCXXL

RF-86897 В полете через 10 лет
https://russianplanes.net/regs/RF-86897
https://russianplanes.net/regs/RA-86897

https://russianplanes.net/id244197

----------


## AMCXXL

RF-76641 Работа после прохождения КВР

https://russianplanes.net/search.php?sereq=rf-76641
https://russianplanes.net/search.php?sereq=ra-76641




*Ил-76МД-М*  RF-78788 и RF-78837 

https://russianplanes.net/regs/RF-78788



https://russianplanes.net/regs/RF-78837

----------


## AMCXXL

Ил-76М  RF-86825  Работает после многих лет хранения в Сеща

https://russianplanes.net/id244563



Ил-76МД  RF-76605  Работает после многих +12 лет хранения в Чкаловский
https://www.jetphotos.com/registration/RA-76605

https://russianplanes.net/id244562

----------


## AMCXXL

Ил-76М  RF-86837  В полете много лет спустя

https://russianplanes.net/regs/RA-86837

----------


## OKA

" RA-78838 :

https://russianplanes.net/reginfo/2975

Задействованные в Барнео тверские Ил-76 по годам / б/н :
2012 г. - RA-78844
2013 г. - RA-78835
2014 г. - RA-78838
2015 г. - RA-78844
2016 г. - RA-78844
2017 г. - RA-78835
2018 г. - RA-78838
2019 г. - RA-78838

Маршруты полётов на Барнео Ил-76 из Мурманска и двух Ми-8 из Красноярска :



Обратный маршрут Ил-76 из района Северного Полюса в Мурманск на "Весёлых картинках" географически нарисован неправильно.

21.03.19 СЕГОДНЯ НАШИ ЭКИПАЖИ ПРИБЫЛИ НА ОСТРОВ СРЕДНИЙ

Новости экспедиции :: Авиакомпания Аэрогео  "

Барнео 2012-2019 - Страница 15

----------


## OKA

" Шикарные фотографии репетиции летной программы 15-й международной  авиакосмической  выставки  LIMA–2019, которая откроется 26 марта 2019 года в Малайзии. " :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1555313.html

----------


## Avia M

Шикарные фотографии летной программы 15-й международной авиакосмической выставки LIMA–2019, которая открылась 26 марта 2019 года в Малайзии.  :Cool: 

https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/1058966.html

----------


## kabuki

> Шикарные фотографии летной программы 15-й международной авиакосмической выставки LIMA–2019, которая открылась 26 марта 2019 года в Малайзии. 
> 
> https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/1058966.html


Моделька полностью голубого Ми-28А с шариком локатора это сильно.  :Confused:

----------


## GThomson

> Шикарные фотографии летной программы 15-й международной авиакосмической выставки LIMA–2019, которая открылась 26 марта 2019 года в Малайзии. 
> 
> https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/1058966.html


"На российских стендах представлены более 500 образцов своей военной продукции, среди которых автоматы Калашникова АК-12, АК-15, военно-транспортный самолет *Ил-76МД-90А(Э)*..."

на открытой экспозиции стоит совсем не МД-90*, а простой МД, максимум модернизированный, с Д-30.
что-то не срослось...

----------


## Avia M

> "На российских стендах представлены более 500 образцов своей военной продукции, среди которых автоматы Калашникова АК-12, АК-15, военно-транспортный самолет *Ил-76МД-90А(Э)*..."
> 
> на открытой экспозиции стоит совсем не МД-90*, а простой МД, максимум модернизированный, с Д-30.
> что-то не срослось...


Реальный МД на салоне, "техничка" Витязей. 

Иные модификации представлены "модельками"... :Smile:

----------


## AMCXXL

Ил-76МД-90А  02-02  *RF-78657*

----------


## OKA

Неск. лет назад :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn4BvUkEDLM

----------


## OKA

Что во Внуково происходит? - Страница 14

Про этот борт :

Четыре израильских F-16Is в воздухе ждут иранский Ил-76, который уже вылетел в Дамаск.

----------


## OKA

"  Ил-76Т ВВС Сирии бортовой номер YK-ATA вернулся после капитального ремонта из России " :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3564399.html

----------


## GThomson

> "  Ил-76Т ВВС Сирии бортовой номер YK-ATA вернулся после капитального ремонта из России " :
> 
> https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3564399.html


на ремонте ТКАС сломали - летел назад уже без хекскода...

----------


## GThomson

иорданцы МФ сплавили в Египет

----------


## OKA

"  Самолеты Ил-76 Минобороны РФ в среду сделают 20 вылетов для проливки территории склада в поселке Каменка Красноярского края, где в минувший понедельник в хранилище пороховых зарядов произошел пожар, сообщили журналистам в департаменте информации и массовых коммуникаций военного ведомства.

       "Ил-76 приступили к проливке территории, где был пожар. Самолеты взлетают с аэродрома Красноярска. Каждый Ил-76, сменяя друг друга, веерным способом будет сбрасывать по 42 тонны воды", - заявили в Минобороны.

       Накануне авиация для подливки территории склада сбросила почти 300 тонн воды.

       Возгорание хранилища пороховых зарядов к артиллерийским боеприпасам и последовавшие за ним взрывы произошли в понедельник около 13:00 мск на территории одного из складов воинской части в Ачинском районе на западе Красноярского края. Из населенных пунктов, расположенных в радиусе 15 км от места ЧП, были эвакуированы или выехали самостоятельно более 16 тыс. человек. На территории Ачинского, Назаровского района и города Ачинска был введен режим ЧС, который отменен во вторник.


       В результате ЧП, по последним данным, один человек погиб, восемь получили ранения. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...514489&lang=RU

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Гроза...

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Фото и видео :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1822259.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

С бомбами... 

https://youtu.be/kF0pqFJ2SuM

----------


## AMCXXL

Очередной самолет Ил-76МД-90А после покраски передан на испытания 
https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/131853/

*RF-78659* 02-04

----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

Снято 30.07.2020 года.

----------


## OKA



----------


## AMCXXL

https://vk.com/rus_army_today?z=phot...02718758_30081

Экипажи Ил-76 из Твери, Пскова и Брянской области приняли участие в командирских полетах на базе соединения военно-транспортной авиации в Тверской области.

В ходе них командный состав авиационных полков отработал наиболее сложные элементы пилотирования для дальнейшего обучения молодых летчиков.

----------


## Avia M

Могучие Ил-76 прилетели в Подмосковье на репетицию Парада Победы.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/20214191321-Svs0g.html

----------


## AMCXXL

Ил-76МД-90А  Выкатка с завода на ЛИС 16.05.2021
Ожидается бортовой номер RF-78661
https://russianplanes.net/id285463

----------


## Fencer

> Ил-76МД-90А  Выкатка с завода на ЛИС 16.05.2021
> Ожидается бортовой номер RF-78661
> https://russianplanes.net/id285463


https://aviaforum.ru/threads/il-76-i...27560/page-118

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи военно-транспортных самолетов Ил-76 выполнили учебно-тренировочные полеты в Тверской области https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Fencer

> Ил-76МД-90А  Выкатка с завода на ЛИС 16.05.2021
> Ожидается бортовой номер RF-78661


Первое фото в воздухе https://russianplanes.net/id287282

----------


## AMCXXL

Ил-76МД-М RF-76765 в Жуковском. Это пятый известный модернизированный экземпляр.
https://russianplanes.net/id289937

----------


## OKA

" Работа иранского Ил-76 при тушении пожаров в Турции
Сейчас Турции помогают тушить пожары самолеты и вертолеты из России, Ирана, Азербайджана и Украины. В данном случае интересна работа Ил-76 КСИР Ирана оборудованного системой для тушения пожаров... ". 

 Фото и ролик :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/1022876.html

----------


## GThomson

> Ил-76МД-М RF-76765 в Жуковском. Это пятый известный модернизированный экземпляр.
> https://russianplanes.net/id289937


"с бородавкой на носу, доктор любит колбасу" (С)
осталась только платформа от "шарика"...
а внутри как?

----------


## OKA

".. Военнослужащий 82-й воздушно-десантной дивизии США на фоне Ил-76 ВТА ВКС России.". 

Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2390865.html

----------


## Avia M

> ".. Военнослужащий 82-й воздушно-десантной дивизии США на фоне Ил-76 ВТА ВКС России.".


Военнослужащий Н-ского воздушно-десантного полка России на фоне... :Smile:

----------


## AMCXXL

Первый полет очередного Ил-476, серийный 0207, регистр RF-78662, сегодня

----------


## Fencer

Иркутск 21.04.2022 года https://www.avsim.su/forum/topic/623.../504/#comments

----------


## Fencer

Очередной серийный самолет Ил-76МД-90А передан в эксплуатацию https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...ekspluatatsiyu

----------


## AMCXXL

> Очередной серийный самолет Ил-76МД-90А передан в эксплуатацию https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...ekspluatatsiyu


серийный  02-08  RF-78663 
с этим самолетом в ВКС 11 Ил-76МД-90А

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://www.avsim.su/forum/topic/103.../122/#comments

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://sandar.ucoz.ru/photo/?page1

----------


## Fencer

Ил-76МД-90А RF-78664. Скоро полетит.

----------


## Fencer

> Ил-76МД-90А RF-78664. Скоро полетит.


В Ульяновске совершил первый полёт очередной Ил-76МД-90А https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/147062/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviapix.ru/photo/15059/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviapix.ru/photo/15109/

----------


## Fencer

Снято 01.09.2022 года.

----------


## Fencer

Снято 02.09.2022 года.

----------


## Fencer

В Ульяновске совершил первый полёт очередной Ил-76МД-90А https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/148020/
https://aviaforum.ru/threads/il-76-i...27560/page-121

----------


## Fencer

> Снято 01.09.2022 года.





> Снято 02.09.2022 года.


ВОСТОЧНЫЙ ЭКОНОМИЧЕСКИЙ ФОРУМ https://forumvostok.ru

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviapix.ru/photo/15750/

----------


## Fencer

Источник RF-78660 - PLANESPHOTOS.NET

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviaforum.ams3.cdn.digitaloc...0d7a2f13e2.jpg

----------


## Fencer

> Источник https://aviaforum.ams3.cdn.digitaloc...0d7a2f13e2.jpg


https://russianplanes.net/id310197

----------


## Fencer

НА СТАНЦИИ ПРОГРЕСС ОТКРЫЛСЯ НОВЫЙ СНЕЖНО-ЛЕДОВЫЙ АЭРОДРОМ ДЛЯ ТРАНСПОРТНЫХ САМОЛЕТОВ https://www.aari.ru/press-center/new...nykh-samoletov

----------


## AMCXXL

Ил-76МД-90А
Источник
656 https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/10606595
657 https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/10525652
660 https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/10707582
661 https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/10526047
663 https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/10721754
665 https://russianplanes.net/id310367

----------


## Fencer

Ил-76МД-90А RF-78662 (снято 24.11.2022 года).

----------


## AMCXXL

Ил-76МД-M  RF-76772 Жуковский
Источник https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/10720032

----------


## AMCXXL

Ил-76МД-90А
Источник  https://russianplanes.net/id311022

----------


## AMCXXL

Ил-76МД-M RF-76668 Жуковский
Источник https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/10807262

----------

